# closing account



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi how do you close an account on here


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 2, 2018)

oh...did we turn you off that much??


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

no just not the place i need to be ...i will and have made a serious enemy and that i will never let go ...sorry


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

someone must know lol


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> someone must know lol




Just don't post on here would seem to be the most sensible idea, people don't usually announce they are leaving unless they want people to beg them to stay.


----------



## pdg (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> no just not the place i need to be ...i will and have made a serious enemy and that i will never let go ...sorry



If you mean that little tiff with @Tez3 then really, that's nowt.

Look at the discussions I've had with her


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Just don't post on here would seem to be the most sensible idea, people don't usually announce they are leaving unless they want people to beg them to stay.




Go play with a jet or something ....I asked a legit question and you had the hard neck to follow me ...ummm guess that says something don't it ....

and assuming a thing well just look at the word lol and in it you get what you are grandmaster lol...which i severly doubt as never have i ever met a brill cream boy that well ....ok


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

oh my mistake a lumpy jumper to boot lol


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> Go play with a jet or something ....I asked a legit question and you had the hard neck to follow me ...ummm guess that says something don't it ....
> 
> and assuming a thing well just look at the word lol and in it you get what you are grandmaster lol...which i severly doubt as never have i ever met a brill cream boy that well ....ok




Sweetie, sweetie, calm down. I can, hand on my heart tell you that I am not a 'brillcream boy' ( you says that these days? I left the RAF in 1976 for another career which I shall leave you to guess.

I suspect that you think I know  what you are so you are fleeing the scene, perhaps I'll wander up the road to 150 Provost Company and have a little chat...……………… are the Walter Mitty Hunters Club after you by any chance?
You will have to do better than some petty little epithets my dear, try some good Shakespearean insults, go on make it worth it.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

why would you wish to do that ...umm and walter mitty is showing your age somewhat and if you wish to continue this and have me prove I do have the credentials then you carry on but that is your choice ....and a brill cream boy is being polite ok ...as is lumpy jumper


----------



## jobo (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> why would you wish to do that ...umm and walter mitty is showing your age somewhat and if you wish to continue this and have me prove I do have the credentials then you carry on but that is your choice ....and a brill cream boy is being polite ok ...as is lumpy jumper


Just Put her on ignore, that's what I did and everything has been much better, even the weather improved and Chelsea won the game cup, CANt recommend it enough


----------



## pdg (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> why would you wish to do that ...umm and walter mitty is showing your age somewhat and if you wish to continue this and have me prove I do have the credentials then you carry on but that is your choice ....and a brill cream boy is being polite ok ...as is lumpy jumper



Seeing as the Walter Mitty story was made into a film as recently as 2013, it's hardly an old timer's esoteric reference...

And for information, the hair product is called "Brylcreem" - if you're trying to mildly insult someone it's by far the best plan to spell it correctly otherwise you look a bit of a ninny.



For further information, I'm not leaping to Tez's defence - but I do take exception to you coming out with "lumpy jumper" the instant you discovered she was a she. Sexism isn't big, it isn't clever and honestly just comes across as trying to make up for a serious genital deficiency.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 2, 2018)

jobo said:


> Just Put her on ignore, that's what I did and everything has been much better, even the weather improved and Chelsea won the game cup, CANt recommend it enough



Yeah, that is always an option. That said, maybe I missed something but I read through the little disagreement between OldWarrior and Tez in the other thread and quite honestly I don't see what all the fuss is about. You both had differences of opinion regarding the UK police force, big deal. It's the internet, and we're on a forum contributed by people from all over the world. If you came here expecting everyone to agree with you then you are pretty naive in my opinion.


----------



## jobo (Jun 2, 2018)

Midnight-shadow said:


> Yeah, that is always an option. That said, maybe I missed something but I read through the little disagreement between OldWarrior and Tez in the other thread and quite honestly I don't see what all the fuss is about. You both had differences of opinion regarding the UK police force, big deal. It's the internet, and we're on a forum contributed by people from all over the world. If you came here expecting everyone to agree with you then you are pretty naive in my opinion.


TEZ,becomes crazed, if you criticise the police and stARTs ranting, I was told be one poster that she was a traffic warden and not a police woman at all. We have what is quite possibly the only police force in the world, where a policeman has married/ impregnated a suspect in order to get a conviction


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2018)

Mmm an 'ex military' person who hasn't heard of the Walter Mitty Hunters club, how very odd.
About


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2018)

jobo said:


> TEZ,becomes crazed, if you criticise the police and stARTs ranting, I was told be one poster that she was a traffic warden and not a police woman at all. We have what is quite possibly the only police force in the world, where a policeman has married/ impregnated a suspect in order to get a conviction




My, you are bitchy today. Hormones? 

Ah of course you've been buying your soap bombs at Lush again haven't you.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> why would you wish to do that ...umm and walter mitty is showing your age somewhat and if you wish to continue this and have me prove I do have the credentials then you carry on but that is your choice ....and a brill cream boy is being polite ok ...as is lumpy jumper


Thought you were leaving? No place on this site for that nonsense. Don't like someone just ignore them like what all adults should do.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

if I could find the way to delete the account I would but everytime some posts come up i get emails so plese help me close it and i will be gone ....


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> no just not the place i need to be ...i will and have made a serious enemy and that i will never let go ...sorry


A serious enemy lol I very much doubt anyone cares that much about a silly argument on a Internet forum pal


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> if I could find the way to delete the account I would but everytime some posts come up i get emails so plese help me close it and i will be gone ....


Just logout and don't come back on and ignore the emails.


----------



## pdg (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> if I could find the way to delete the account I would but everytime some posts come up i get emails so plese help me close it and i will be gone ....



Go through every thread you've made or posted in and click "unwatch thread" at the top - that will stop the emails.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

ok thanks and still want to close account tho there has to be  way


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> ok thanks and still want to close account tho there has to be  way


No there's not


----------



## pdg (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> ok thanks and still want to close account tho there has to be  way



Contact a moderator.

Accounts can be deleted within the forum software, but it's not very commonly done and never by the user themselves.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

thanks asked the site to be removed thanks for advice


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 2, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> View attachment 21485



Tez you should be ashamed of yourself! How could you be so cruel as to drive a newcomer away with your perfectly reasonable conversation and debating skills!!!! Didn't anyone tell you that you should agree with everything a person in the internet says and never question them at all? Shame! Shame!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2018)

Midnight-shadow said:


> Tez you should be ashamed of yourself! How could you be so cruel as to drive a newcomer away with your perfectly reasonable conversation and debating skills!!!! Didn't anyone tell you that you should agree with everything a person in the internet says and never question them at all? Shame! Shame!




I totally agree and hang my head in shame. Still I am wondering why someone would flee so quickly when I posted, perhaps all was not as it seems, that the poster wasn't what he seemed and was afraid I'd expose him. I wonder if I know who he is and that scared him mmmm.

Nought so queer as folks so they say.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 2, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I totally agree and hang my head in shame. Still I am wondering why someone would flee so quickly when I posted, perhaps all was not as it seems, that the poster wasn't what he seemed and was afraid I'd expose him. I wonder if I know who he is and that scared him mmmm.
> 
> Nought so queer as folks so they say.



Meh, who knows.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> Hi how do you close an account on here



Unless things have changed, you can't
However you can mouse over your screen name in the upper right corner
Select Contat details
uncheck notifications
and you should not get e-mails anymore
Log off
Never log on again
live a happy life


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 2, 2018)

We do not close accounts. If you don't want to post here, simply stop logging in. 
If you cannot bear to ignore the email notifications you get, turn them off.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 2, 2018)

And that guys is how you are left with me.

Because *we* have to chase him. Because he's what martial talk* deserves*, but not the one it needs right now, so *we*'ll hunt him. Because he can take it, because he's not a *hero*. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector, a Dark Knight.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 2, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> no just not the place i need to be ...i will and have made a serious enemy and that i will never let go ...sorry


What??...!!! 
Are you not an adult? Something one person says on a discussion forum with thousands of members upsets or offends you so much you close up and leave!!???
The thing about being Offended is that the only person who can make you offended is you. You have to make the decision to be offended.  




drop bear said:


> And that guys is how you are left with me.
> 
> Because *we* have to chase him. Because he's what martial talk* deserves*, but not the one it needs right now, so *we*'ll hunt him. Because he can take it, because he's not a *hero*. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector, a Dark Knight.


Hahahahaha.


----------



## pdg (Jun 3, 2018)

Danny T said:


> What??...!!!
> Are you not an adult? Something one person says on a discussion forum with thousands of members upsets or offends you so much you close up and leave!!???
> The thing about being Offended is that the only person who can make you offended is you. You have to make the decision to be offended.



That's along the lines of something I've always said (and been told many times I'm wrong )

While it's possible to act in an offensive manner, offence is something you can choose to take or not.

I.e. I can be offensive, but I can't give you offence, you have to make the choice to take it.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Golly GOSH what happened here....

Wowza, I read that tiny part of the other thread, it really didn't seem that dramatic... things escalated really quick, I quite enjoyed your other posts oldwarrior, this is a strange departure from those... But these things happen


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 3, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Golly GOSH what happened here....
> 
> Wowza, I read that tiny part of the other thread, it really didn't seem that dramatic... things escalated really quick, I quite enjoyed your other posts oldwarrior, this is a strange departure from those... But these things happen


I'm assuming something happened via pm, or outside of MT... there seemed to be a very odd but quick escalation, and both of them seemed to be referencing things that i didn't see anywhere.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 3, 2018)

pdg said:


> That's along the lines of something I've always said (and been told many times I'm wrong )
> 
> While it's possible to act in an offensive manner, offence is something you can choose to take or not.
> 
> I.e. I can be offensive, but I can't give you offence, you have to make the choice to take it.


@dvcochran, whats your disagreement with this?


----------



## pdg (Jun 3, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> @dvcochran, whats your disagreement with this?



Obviously I gave him offence...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> if I could find the way to delete the account I would but everytime some posts come up i get emails so plese help me close it and i will be gone ....


Go to your profile and change the settings so you don't receive email notifications. I think you'd still get some if anyone PM'ed you, but that's probably not going to happen.

Or just blatantly break the TOS, and a moderator will delete the account for you (though then you can never come back).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> ok thanks and still want to close account tho there has to be  way


Why? Just leave it, and you'll never know it exists.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 3, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I'm assuming something happened via pm, or outside of MT... there seemed to be a very odd but quick escalation, and both of them seemed to be referencing things that i didn't see anywhere.




No, no PMs or messages. References are British ones known to most here. Let me know which ones you didn't understand and I will 'translate'.
I am curious though why he referenced the RAF because I'm sure that while most people who have been here a while know I'm ex RAF he didn't. The 'lumpy jumpy' comment is an anti military female insult.
My best guess is that he realised he knows who I am, thinks I know who he is and is either wanted by the police for something or has said he's something he's not. We had one of those a while back, a female came on telling she'd been hurt at a fight night without medical treatment etc etc it was quite horrific, was training at a gym I know etc. She got quite into how badly treated she was  etc and starting on about being in the army doing things a female wouldn't. I did some asking around and found out she was a chap who hung around the gym dressed in a woman's crop top and shorts being a pain. The chap whose gym it was who 'she' said had set her up with the fight was furious, came on here to set the record straight.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 3, 2018)

pdg said:


> If you mean that little tiff with @Tez3 then really, that's nowt.
> 
> Look at the discussions I've had with her





jobo said:


> Just Put her on ignore, that's what I did and everything has been much better, even the weather improved and Chelsea won the game cup, CANt recommend it enough



Tez is like our resident version of basic training. Not everyone makes it through, but those who do become men.(even the women)


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

Neither she knows me or I know her ...

I am what I claim lol I am not wanted by the police in anyway lol I just have a distrust for the modern ones as well most are not like they should be ...all by the book and no common sense. As far as the anti-female comment that was a very very common reference when I was employed by her Majesty and the 150 provost comp ref is to Catterick  are at least that is where they were I am surprised that mention was not made of the garrison at Colchester lol that is or was 156 provost Company 

The avatar gave the clue and the jumping on what I said lol... 

I also have a very healthy dislike for the RAF and that I really do have good reason for which I have no intention of making public


----------



## Danny T (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> ...most are not like they should be ...all by the book and no common sense.


"...like they should be...all by the book and no common sense."

Hmmm! Am I confused are you saying you want police to not use common sense?




oldwarrior said:


> ...I really do have good reason for which I have no intention of making public


Then why even bring that up in public forum?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 3, 2018)

Danny T said:


> "...like they should be...all by the book and no common sense."
> 
> Hmmm! Am I confused are you saying you want police to not use common sense?
> 
> ...


No...i think hes suggesting they shouldnt be by the book...either way it doesnt make sense.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

Danny T said:


> "...like they should be...all by the book and no common sense."
> 
> Hmmm! Am I confused are you saying you want police to not use common sense?
> 
> ...


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> No...i think hes suggesting they shouldnt be by the book...either way it doesnt make sense.




What does not make sense ...are you requiring an oxford description of the above ??? I am sorry and do beg forgiveness that I do not have the command of the English Language I should have and that my grammar is somewhat lacking


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> Neither she knows me or I know her ...
> 
> I am what I claim lol I am not wanted by the police in anyway lol I just have a distrust for the modern ones as well most are not like they should be ...all by the book and no common sense. As far as the anti-female comment that was a very very common reference when I was employed by her Majesty and the 150 provost comp ref is to Catterick  are at least that is where they were I am surprised that mention was not made of the garrison at Colchester lol that is or was 156 provost Company
> 
> ...




So, basically you saw the RAF bit and developed a complete antipathy to me so now I'm your deadly enemy? WOW. 

Repeating an anti female epithet isn't big, clever or funny.

150 are still at Catterick, I don't know any other RMP units, 150 are our local unit. We had one of them train with us, he bit one of the other martial arts students he was grappling with which tells you everything you need to know about them



oldwarrior said:


> I also have a very healthy dislike for the RAF and that I really do have good reason for which I have no intention of making public


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 3, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> No...i think hes suggesting they shouldnt be by the book...either way it doesnt make sense.




I think he's suggesting that police officers are trying to do things legally and they shouldn't. They should be clipping little kids around the ear, fitting up people to cut the crime figures and pushing people downstairs to get confessions as he seems to think they did 'back in the day'.

Interesting that he can't resist just popping back to post again...… and again.


----------



## jobo (Jun 3, 2018)

Danny T said:


> "...like they should be...all by the book and no common sense."
> 
> Hmmm! Am I confused are you saying you want police to not use common sense?
> 
> ...


there a certain,amount of all ganging up on the new guy here, leave him alone for pities sake, he only suggested the police,are,all petty jobsworth that fit people up and the only thing wrong with that is he,should have,said most are petty jobs worths who fit people up, one or two are ok


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

go read what I just sent you lol


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Tez is like our resident version of basic training. Not everyone makes it through, but those who do become men.(even the women)




I've lived in Yorkshire now for over 30 years and have been infected with the bluntness and plain speaking of the folks here. 'Say what you mean and mean what you say'. If you don't stand up for yourself here you will be squashed, this is ferret legging country after all. My husband is Yorkshire born, so I've had this for 43 years now. He's ex RAF Regiment so I imagine my new little friend will run screaming from the room in terror.

If someone slags off something and you consider it unfair, untrue and a load of bollocks it would be craven not to defend something you happen to believe in. I did that and I won't apologise. No police force or any other organisation is without its bad apples and its faults but to paint every single hardworking and well intentioned police officer in the way he did needs rebuffing. Simples.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> go read what I just sent you lol



No thank you. I don't read unsolicited PMs from people who call me anti female names. Besides as an old ex Para shift partner of mine used to say if you are looking for sympathy you should remember it comes between sh!t and syphilis in the dictionary, that will be an expression I believe you will remember.

I thought you were leaving.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

Ok if you wish to keep this going then carry on ok and if you are unable to take barrack talk then do not quote it ...and the cherry berry's ok is that supposed to make you more legit ...??? do you have pegasus ??? if not do not quote from people that do ...


----------



## Encho (Jun 3, 2018)

Dear op,
A moderator can close your account if need be just ask. You can always just be banned too. Unfortunately, the forums of martial talk have changed so drastically. Equally could be said about martial planet, e budo, bullshido. Point is, this place doesn't care, Bob sold it off many years ago and it's run by folks who really don't do martial arts or care to which is why advertising is alot heavier than 18 years ago.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

here more barrack room quotes (scuttlebutt to any cousins) 

You a mushroom then ....(requires the dark to grow) 

Are are you a P O R G  (person of restricted growth) 

you want this in the open then go for it ....just you go for it 

and don't quote company names unless you actually do know ok ...

and for any others Catterick is not the home of the RMP it is a Garrison and the Home now of the Scots Gaurds among others


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 3, 2018)

Well...this is destine to be locked soon.....and I'm ok with that


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

oh and the RAF regiment were and are know as the Rock apes very good at guarding the airfields but little else ...on know I mis speak they do drill as well lol.... run in fear I would think not lol 

If I get banned ok it matters not ....


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

Yorkshire Folks are not all like that just some lol...

And yes I do know my wife (yes my second wife as the first one was killed stateside) is from Yorkshire and North Yorkshire to boot lol before that is jumped on lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> What does not make sense ...are you requiring an oxford description of the above ??? I am sorry and do beg forgiveness that I do not have the command of the English Language I should have and that my grammar is somewhat lacking


Im just confused about why you would want LEO to not be by the book.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 3, 2018)

jobo said:


> there a certain,amount of all ganging up on the new guy here, leave him alone for pities sake, he only suggested the police,are,all petty jobsworth that fit people up and the only thing wrong with that is he,should have,said most are petty jobs worths who fit people up, one or two are ok



Yeah. The dog pile that never happens. From the posters who cry foul if people are mean to them.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

I am not crying foul at all... 

Gang up if people wish I have no issue with that ...

if you give out then you should be able to take back and defend when assumptions are made


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> I am not crying foul at all...
> 
> Gang up if people wish I have no issue with that ...
> 
> if you give out then you should be able to take back and defend when assumptions are made


Thought you were going pal? You keep coming on you'll keep seeing your mortal arch enemy


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> here more barrack room quotes (scuttlebutt to any cousins)
> 
> You a mushroom then ....(requires the dark to grow)
> 
> ...




Scots Guards left some time ago. Still a Scottish regiment there but not them.
Keep going with the insults, I'm not reporting it because you are being deliberately offensive in an attempt to be banned.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> Neither she knows me or I know her ...
> 
> I am what I claim lol I am not wanted by the police in anyway lol I just have a distrust for the modern ones as well most are not like they should be ...all by the book and no common sense. As far as the anti-female comment that was a very very common reference when I was employed by her Majesty and the 150 provost comp ref is to Catterick  are at least that is where they were I am surprised that mention was not made of the garrison at Colchester lol that is or was 156 provost Company
> 
> ...


In my experience the people who dislike the police are the ones who cause trouble and get themselves arrested by them. I'm no police or army guy or any of that stuff but I have 0 reason to dislike them because I've never done anything to require to show any interest in me


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> oh and the RAF regiment were and are know as the Rock apes very good at guarding the airfields but little else ...on know I mis speak they do drill as well lol.... run in fear I would think not lol
> 
> If I get banned ok it matters not ....


Do us and yourself a favour and hit the sign out button on your account buddy this isn't going to end well. This is a martial arts forum you've not said a thing about martial arts and you claim you don't want to be here yet you're still here


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

report if you want it your call ...and if you cannot take barrack room humour then don;t give it 

also it is the home of the guards and don't try and make out that your the know all about that ...and yes the other scots regiment that it is home to id the 4th battalion the Royal Regiment of Scotland


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Do us and yourself a favour and hit the sign out button on your account buddy this isn't going to end well. This is a martial arts forum you've not said a thing about martial arts and you claim you don't want to be here yet you're still here



Umm I did and ok if that is your request then so be it ...I did post on the arts guess you missed that tho


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> Umm I did and ok if that is your request then so be it ...I did post on the arts guess you missed that tho


Probably but oh well and I'm not requesting anything you do what you want. It makes no difference to me I couldn't care less but you're the one that started a thread saying how much you wanted your account closed because of arguments and yet you're still coming back and arguing


----------



## pdg (Jun 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> In my experience the people who dislike the police are the ones who cause trouble and get themselves arrested by them. I'm no police or army guy or any of that stuff but I have 0 reason to dislike them because I've never done anything to require to show any interest in me



I've had a fair few dealings with the police (although not on the wrong side of the law) and can honestly say that from my experience the vast majority are perfectly reasonable people.

As with any group there's always bound to be a percentage of them who are complete tits, but it's certainly not a high percentage.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Thought you were going pal? You keep coming on you'll keep seeing your mortal arch enemy




He's enjoying himself thinking he's winding people up, bless him. whenever people start saying 'oh it's only banter' you know they are getting off on thinking they are being clever. To me it's water off a duck's back, over the years I've heard it all and trust me it's boring. 

I posted on this thread with genuine advice, no one has to take it but it was genuine. New threads and posts come up whenever I open up MT, I assume it's that way for most people. It saves time but it's not following one poster.

_The Scots Guards moved out in 2015._ 
Catterick Garrison
_
_


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> if I could find the way to delete the account I would but everytime some posts come up i get emails so plese help me close it and i will be gone ....


J


kempodisciple said:


> @dvcochran, whats your disagreement with this?


I suppose I was thinking of it in the physical and thinking how do give someone a piece of offense?


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 3, 2018)

pdg said:


> Obviously I gave him offence...


Not at all. I am still trying to noddle out how to give someone offence. C not S.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 3, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Not at all. I am still trying to noddle out how to give someone offence. C not S.


"Offence" is the preferred spelling in Britain, Australia, and Canada, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 3, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Not at all. I am still trying to noddle out how to give someone offence. C not S.


Both spellings are correct.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 3, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> Hi how do you close an account on here


NO!!  Please don't go. PLEASE. I'm begging you. Don't close your account!!!


----------



## pdg (Jun 4, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> "Offence" is the preferred spelling in Britain, Australia, and Canada, if I'm not mistaken.



Basically, "offence" is the correct spelling everywhere except the US.

It's an unfortunate offshoot of the great vowel famine of the 14th and 15th century (when the French took vowels from the British to use in words like "adieu").

While they were here, they took a load of consonants too...

This meant that vowels and certain consonants were in short supply when the colonists left for the new world and while they were able to obtain certain letter supplies from the indigenous peoples in trade for mirrors and beads, it didn't fully meet requirements.

In England we were able to grow more to satisfy demand for English, but some letters just didn't do as well in the new environment.

This leaves us with many differences (realise/realize, colour/color, honour/honor - and notably we have licence as a noun and license as a verb, whereas US residents use license for both purposes).


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Just thought I'd say I've had a nice cup of coffee in Costas in the Garrison then a bit of shopping there. Scots Guards still aren't there. Shame really had  lot of friends in that regiment, nice guys better than the Kingos who were there before them and managed to 'lose' a lot of weapons from the armoury and the Kings Own Border Regiment before them who used and sold steroids. No, the RMPs didn't find out who in any of the cases.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> Basically, "offence" is the correct spelling everywhere except the US.
> 
> It's an unfortunate offshoot of the great vowel famine of the 14th and 15th century (when the French took vowels from the British to use in words like "adieu").
> 
> ...


That's easily my favorite explanation for the difference in spellings. Given that background, is it safe to conclude that a sort of cultural fear of scarcity is what causes us (Americans) to ignore that "herb" has an "h" at the beginning?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> Not sure if you are right here buddy.
> 
> In the EU new laws are in place that also put a heavy emphasis on the "Right To Be Forgotten".
> 
> ...



That's a big thing in IT circles now, with everybody offering suggestions on what we in the US need to do to comply.  Still haven't wrapped my head around that.  If a company does business in the EU, then certainly that part of the business must comply.  But if it only does business in the US, the EU can't do anything more than try to block their internet footprint in the EU.  We have no law I am aware of that says we must comply will all laws in all foreign countries, although I am sure there are countries that would love to be able to pass enforceable legislation against us.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 4, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> That's a big thing in IT circles now, with everybody offering suggestions on what we in the US need to do to comply.  Still haven't wrapped my head around that.  If a company does business in the EU, then certainly that part of the business must comply.  But if it only does business in the US, the EU can't do anything more than try to block their internet footprint in the EU.  We have no law I am aware of that says we must comply will all laws in all foreign countries, although I am sure there are countries that would love to be able to pass enforceable legislation against us.


The internet makes where we "do business" much less clear than it once was. By EU law as I understaand it, if we do electronic business with EU citizens, we are establishing what amounts to a virtual nexus (point of business) for that transaction. That virtual nexus subjects the transaction to EU law. That makes much more sense when you look at it from the consumer's point of view - she gets up in the morning, hops online to do something, then logs off. All in her own home within the EU.


----------



## pdg (Jun 4, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> That's a big thing in IT circles now, with everybody offering suggestions on what we in the US need to do to comply.  Still haven't wrapped my head around that.  If a company does business in the EU, then certainly that part of the business must comply.  But if it only does business in the US, the EU can't do anything more than try to block their internet footprint in the EU.  We have no law I am aware of that says we must comply will all laws in all foreign countries, although I am sure there are countries that would love to be able to pass enforceable legislation against us.



So how exactly is it different to US lawmakers deciding what is acceptable online from service providers in other countries?

If I trade with US residents (or otherwise engage them online) I'm expected to comply with the laws in their location as well as the laws in mine.


----------



## pdg (Jun 4, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That's easily my favorite explanation for the difference in spellings. Given that background, is it safe to conclude that a sort of cultural fear of scarcity is what causes us (Americans) to ignore that "herb" has an "h" at the beginning?



Ooh, now, the "H"...

That's an entirely different kettle of fish, the debate about when the letter is vocalised (whether it's physically present in the word or not) goes back to Roman times.

At various points in history it has been correct to drop the H sound (so pronounce 'istory, 'erb, 'orrible, etc.) and also to add it where it's not written (the (h)officer (h) excitedly wrote a ticket (h)and gave it to...)

At other times, both were incorrect - or any mixture.


----------



## jobo (Jun 4, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> The internet makes where we "do business" much less clear than it once was. By EU law as I understaand it, if we do electronic business with EU citizens, we are establishing what amounts to a virtual nexus (point of business) for that transaction. That virtual nexus subjects the transaction to EU law. That makes much more sense when you look at it from the consumer's point of view - she gets up in the morning, hops online to do something, then logs off. All in her own home within the EU.


 . The European Union isn't a state and has no laws or rather it only has laws about how it's self is run, no laws that effect citizen of its member countries or any other country


----------



## Martial D (Jun 4, 2018)

As per cops;

It's not cops I don't trust, it's humans with more power than their ego can handle, and those driven to such power precisely because of that fragile ego - for which police work is a popular outlet.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Martial D said:


> As per cops;
> 
> It's not cops I don't trust, it's humans with more power than their ego can handle, and those driven to such power precisely because of that fragile ego - for which police work is a popular outlet.




It can be but how the organisation is managed and perhaps importantly how they are trained makes a lot of difference. In the UK candidates for the police are tested and interviewed then if acceptable do police training in police training establishments trained by police, if they pass they are then probationers for two years. This gives  common standards and competences. We don't train in colleges or evening classes then apply for jobs, it has to be all done through the Home Office. 

No organisation ever gets rid of it's bad apples but their effect can be mitigated by the decent people. So many people think policing, prevention of crime etc is someone else's business not all of ours as well. With our government's cuts, police officers these days already 20,000 officers down, are dealing with more and more social problems like mental health, self harming, alcoholism, youth gangs etc than they are actual crime. Terrorism of course is a big thing but no bigger than we had during the IRA's reign of terror, they killed far more people. 

People do still join the police because they want o help others, thank goodness and hopefully they outnumber those that want to join for other reason. The main problem is that police morale and working conditions are substantially worse than they used to be due to our 'austerity' government. Probably just as well the police swear their oath of allegiance and service to the Queen rather than the government that is harming the police forces so much.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> . The European Union isn't a state and has no laws or rather it only has laws about how it's self is run, no laws that effect citizen of its member countries or any other country


It's a convenient shorthand. Laws/regulations adopted by the member countries as uniform are effectively laws/regulations of the EU.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 4, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> Not sure if you are right here buddy.



The EU laws don't apply in the US.


----------



## jobo (Jun 4, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> It's a convenient shorthand. Laws/regulations adopted by the member countries as uniform are effectively laws/regulations of the EU.


It's not short hand, it's just wrong, there are enormous differences in the laws and legal process across the member states, even the EU ,t mandated laws differ wildly from one country to the next

Imagine the usa, with no federal law and only state laws , that's more or less what you have, except there are 27 different legal process adapted over several thousand years,that bear little resemblance to each other, so even if they have the same laW, they interpret it 27 different ways

As a general rule, the British Implement it, the German IImplementt it better, the French Inplimentt it and then ignore big chunks of it And  eastern European states just ignore the whole thing and ask for another grant


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> The EU laws don't apply in the US.




There are however international treaties on telecommunication which are legally binding on the countries that sign them including the US.


----------



## pdg (Jun 4, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> The EU laws don't apply in the US.



Well, it's fine to say that...

Is standing by "we don't delete accounts" really worth the test case?


----------



## Rice Nachos (Jun 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> . The European Union isn't a state and has no laws or rather it only has laws about how it's self is run, no laws that effect citizen of its member countries or any other country


From what I recall (speaking with EU-law experts), EU does have laws with "direct effect" on residents of member states. EUR-Lex - l14547 - EN - EUR-Lex


----------



## jobo (Jun 4, 2018)

Rice Nachos said:


> From what I recall (speaking with EU-law experts), EU does have laws with "direct effect" on residents of member states. EUR-Lex - l14547 - EN - EUR-Lex


it doesn't have laws it has regulations, and,directives, rights given by those can be enforced against the,state, if you have the money you can take your case to the ecj,no individual can be punished by eu regulation, with out the laws being adopted by the country


----------



## pdg (Jun 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> Well, it's fine to say that...
> 
> Is standing by "we don't delete accounts" really worth the test case?



As to this and previous comments on the subject of law and jurisdiction - it's all a bit moot considering the OP has been posting in a few other threads since...


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> As to this and previous comments on the subject of law and jurisdiction - it's all a bit moot considering the OP has been posting in a few other threads since...




running around watching are we lol...


----------



## pdg (Jun 4, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> running around watching are we lol...



Yes, definitely. 

Get over yourself ffs, if you post in threads I get alerts for (because I've been involved in them) I'll get an alert when you (or anyone else) posts.

In fact, because I use the "new posts" option to see what's been going on I see every post you make if it's in a thread I may have an interest in.


Oh, and by the way:

Sensible people when they want to leave a forum just close it and leave - you'll only get one email per thread if you ignore them so generally it'll stop within a day - sometimes they'll send a private message to the mod team to request their personal info is removed.

Flouncy drama queens tend to announce their intention to leave, but keep coming back to check if they're being talked about.

Only the most narcissistic "me me me" always want to be the centre of attention types seem to announce they want to leave, then continue to try and chat (and argue about leaving), while accusing people of following them about if it gets mentioned.


You know what, I really thought you were a sensible and reasonable bloke initially - but then you pushed your twattishness about and ruined that illusion completely.

If you want to leave, leave. If you want to stay, stay - just don't expect me to fawn over your presence.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> Yes, definitely.
> 
> Get over yourself ffs, if you post in threads I get alerts for (because I've been involved in them) I'll get an alert when you (or anyone else) posts.
> 
> ...




and pray tell where did you get the idea oh great one that I wanted that ...to be fawned over ...I bow to your superior wisdom and experience in all matters ....lol


----------



## drop bear (Jun 4, 2018)

Martial D said:


> As per cops;
> 
> It's not cops I don't trust, it's humans with more power than their ego can handle, and those driven to such power precisely because of that fragile ego - for which police work is a popular outlet.



There are a whole bunch of systems failures to factor in as well.

That is half the reason bouncers have the issues they do.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 4, 2018)

The *volunteer* Staff here at MartialTalk will stand by the Rules as posted, unless and until the board's owners at The Forum Foundry advises us differently.  See 2.9 and 2.10 of the rules regarding closing accounts.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 5, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> and pray tell where did you get the idea oh great one that I wanted that ...to be fawned over ...I bow to your superior wisdom and experience in all matters ....lol



Don't bow to any possible superior knowledge on my part, but know I felt the same about you as PDG.  Actually, seeing how it has turned out, I would say that in my case at least, you have proven I don't have such superior knowledge.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 5, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Don't bow to any possible superior knowledge on my part, but know I felt the same about you as PDG.  Actually, seeing how it has turned out, I would say that in my case at least, you have proven I don't have such superior knowledge.



feel about me as you will ...if that is your way so be it


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thread locked.  The question has been answered and the thread is devolving go personal attacks.  Do try to be nicer to wach otber elsewhere on the forum.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

